# Unblocking a website from Safari after unblocking through terminal



## solo1030 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone...

i recently blocked a website after reading instructions here

i don't know how to unblock it... i tried doing the same thing except deleting the field and saving. then it said to overwrite file. it just didn't work... please someone help me! i'm begging!!!

if that's not possible, i remember backing up my files so how would i get them back?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of the OS do you have? Did you quit Safari, iTunes, and any other web type apps, including Dashboard before editing the host file? Also, did you restart the Mac before opening any of the apps?


----------



## solo1030 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you for replying. I have Version 10.5.8 I havent tried quitting anthing yet, but i'm going to do that right now and re-start


----------



## solo1030 (Sep 21, 2009)

no go


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what to tell you, as 10.5 does things differently then 10.4 did, and those instructions where for 10.4. It could of written that info somewhere else incase something tried to change the hosts file, and I have no idea where to look. You will most likely need to goto Apple's support forums for help on this one.


----------



## solo1030 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got an answer from the Apple Forum.

for future reference, here's the solution!

1. Open terminal
2. type in "sudo pico /etc/hosts"
3. enter password
4. delete entries
5. hit control & x keys
6. type Y
7. hit return key


as opposed to blocking a website, you skip the part when you type in 'lookupd -flushcache" after saving the websites to be blocked.


Thanks for your help anyways


----------

